# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  **عبارات إسلامية باللغة الإنجليزية **

## إبتسام السهم

*
عبارات دائما نكررها ونقولها في حياتنا اليومية 
ولكن هل فكرت يوما ان تقولها باللغة الأنجليزية ؟؟؟؟؟

everyday, even if we do not recognize it
And as Muslims, I think each and everyone of us must know the English alent of them


So here are some of these expressions

1- السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
May Allah's peace, mercy, and blessings be upon you

2- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
In the name of Allah most Compassionate most Merciful

3- أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أشهد أن محمد رسول الله 
I testify that there is no God but Allah and that Mohammad is His Messenger

4- الحمد لله
Praises be to Allah

5- سبحان الله
Glory be to Allah

6- الله أكبر
Allah is Greatest

7- إن شاء الله
If Allah wills

8- أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
I seek Allah's protection from the rejected satan

9- لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
There is no power nor might save in Allah 

10- استغفر الله 
I ask Allah for forgiveness 

.......*

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-16-2010)

----------


## طاروقه

ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*رائع
تسلم*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز



 

شكرا لمروركـــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *رائع*
> *تسلم*



 
الله يسلمكـــ
شكرا لمروركـــ

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإأحـب ..{
تسسلم اخوي على الطرح الحلوو ..!
يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي إألف عـآفيه ..~
لآعدمـ ... 
سي يوو ..!

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآآح الورد ،*

*تسلم خيي ع الطرح الروعه ،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ،*

*لآخلا ولاعدم ،*

*تحياتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مرآإأحـب ..{
> تسسلم اخوي على الطرح الحلوو ..!
> يـ ع ـطيكـ ربي إألف عـآفيه ..~
> لآعدمـ ... 
> سي يوو ..!



 

شكرا لمروركـــ ...
الله يسلمكـــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *صبآآح الورد ،* 
> *تسلم خيي ع الطرح الروعه ،* 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيه ،* 
> *لآخلا ولاعدم ،* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 

شكرا لمروركـــ ...
الله يعافيكـــــ

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف شكر لك عللطرح

::

موفقينـ*

----------


## نهر الفرات

الله يعافيك يا أخي على هذا المعلومات 

لكي تنفعنا في أعمالنا أو نستخدمها عند أي شي يصير لكي يسمعها الأجانب  و يسألو عنها 
و لماذا نقولها 
 و ربما يدخلو الإسلام

----------


## ليلاس

*يسلمووووووووا ع الطرج* *.}*


*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم 
روعة بجد ..!
كل الشكر 
:)

----------


## ward roza <3

طرح موفق

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *الف شكر لك عللطرح*
> 
> *::*
> 
> *موفقينـ*



>>>>>>>>
شكرا لمروركـــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> الله يعافيك يا أخي على هذا المعلومات 
> 
> لكي تنفعنا في أعمالنا أو نستخدمها عند أي شي يصير لكي يسمعها الأجانب و يسألو عنها 
> و لماذا نقولها 
> و ربما يدخلو الإسلام



 
>>>
شكرا لمروركـــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *يسلمووووووووا ع الطرج* *.}*
> 
> 
> *لا خلا و لا عدم*



الله يسلمكـــ
شكرا لمروركـــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> السسلام عليكم 
> روعة بجد ..!
> كل الشكر 
> :)



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لمروركـــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> طرح موفق



 
......
شكرا لمروركـــ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخووك
بعد اذنك تم اللطش

----------

إبتسام السهم (02-18-2011)

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

nice
thanx

go ahead

----------

إبتسام السهم (02-18-2011)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> يعطيك العافية اخووك
> بعد اذنك تم اللطش



 
الله يعافيكـــ
شكرا لمروركـــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> nice
> thanx
> 
> go ahead



 
welcom  :amuse:

----------

